# iPhone voicemail waiting indicator



## spitfireeq (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if this works on Rogers after unlocking. 

I'm not talking about the visual voice mail, just the regular indicator that tells you that there is voicemail waiting.

Thanks.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes, the indicator works just like if you were on AT&T but instead of telling you the number of messages waiting (red circle with a number inside above the phone icon), it simply has a red circle (no number) on the phone icon.

If you press the voicemail button, it *should* just dial your voicemail retrieval number...although I've heard some people are having issues with this, I had no issues and nothing to configure/setup.


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

retrocactus said:


> Yes, the indicator works just like if you were on AT&T but instead of telling you the number of messages waiting (red circle with a number inside above the phone icon), it simply has a red circle (no number) on the phone icon.
> 
> If you press the voicemail button, it *should* just dial your voicemail retrieval number...although I've heard some people are having issues with this, I had no issues and nothing to configure/setup.


Yes mine works just like that for me too. The voicemail button dials voicemail as well.


----------



## spitfireeq (Aug 7, 2006)

That's good news. Thanks for your reply's.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Mine only partially works. It shows the red circle on the phone all the time, even if I don't have messages. The voicemail button does work, and the circle will go away if I actually have a message and delete it, but it gets stuck "on" when there's no messages and I can't make it go away.

A7


----------



## robmcwatt (Oct 26, 2007)

my iphone only shows missed call (number in red circle and no indication of a message waiting, when i use the voicemail key it takes me straight to my voicemail - even though there is no red symbol on the icon...im with fido


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think anyone on Fido has a working voicemail indicator. The iPhone apparently ignores the SMS from +18 which contains your voicemail message count.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Visnaut said:


> Yeah, I don't think anyone on Fido has a working voicemail indicator. The iPhone apparently ignores the SMS from +18 which contains your voicemail message count.


It doesn't ignore it - it eats it AND ignores it!! I wouldn't be so bad if the phone just didn't show you that you had voicemail, but you at least got the text... with Fido (like I used too in every other unlocked phone I have used on the Fido network), you get Neither!!!?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Ya, the lack of VoiceMail indications on the iPhone on FIDO is kinda annoying. Oh well, I just end up checking my voicemail a couple of times a day. I still get the "# of Missed Calls" badge on my phone button, so I can usually gauge by that.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

I always have the red circle - empty of course. But when I first got the phone and I was leaning over the guy I hired to unlock same the numbrer 1 did appear during a restart sequence. He was surprised at that, but it's never come back...ie the red circle is always empty. Oh, I bought a 1.1.1 and he de-tuned it back to 1.0.2 which it remains today. Works perfectly and as I dont want any music on same, I see no reason to ever upgrade...except maybe for some newer functionality....and I'm awaiting news on that....

Jim


----------

